# North Midlands Christmas Meet, Saturday, 13th December



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

With the clocks going back and the days growing shorter it's time to think ahead to some fun time for the dark evenings so here is my suggestion for a North Midlands Christmas Meet building on previous years' success:

We'll meet at the Legh Arms in Adlington on Saturday, 13th December at 3:30pm. Post code for SatNavs: SK10 4NA










http://www.greatbritishcarvery.co.uk/our-pubs/legh-arms

After a short cruise through the sleeping Pennines we'll descend on Macclesfield Ten Pin Bowling Alley for some fun and games.
Post code: SK11 0TB
Roll off will be 5:00pm










http://www.macclesfield-superbowl.co.uk/bowling
(I might be able to get concessionary games)

Having expended loads of energy we need to top this up with a hearty meal and there can't be any better way to do this than having an excellent curry at the tried and trusted Viceroy Indian restaurant in Bollington where we'll sit down at 7:30pm. Post code: SK10 5RF










http://www.viceroyindian.com/

I'll make a start: I'll be there for the cruise, the bowling and the curry 

*Cruise*
Dani
Peter&Simon
John
Phil&Sue
clewb

*Bowling*
Dani
Peter&Simon
John
Phil&Sue
clewb

*Curry*
Dani&Rainer
Peter&Simon
John
Phil&Sue
clewb


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Can you please add us both to the list.

Cheers.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Dani

Unfortunately, for the reason given in the PM I'm unable to join you on this cruise.  However, I hope to be able to get to one of next year's cruises.

Have a great time.

Viv.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> Can you please add us both to the list.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Peter,

You're both on the list for the whole hog


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

No hogs for me but I'm up for the rest of it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I had no doubt you wanted to teach us your special bowling swing :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm a jungle VIP :wink:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> You're both on the list for the whole hog


That's great although I'm not sure that we'll manage a whole hog.

;-)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> I'm a jungle VIP :wink:


That's called crown green bowling :roll:



peter-ss said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Peter,
> ...


I'm sure you will :lol:


----------



## FreeRideSkier (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry, it clashes with Sandra's work Christmas dinner..

Not having much luck 

Carl..


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

FreeRideSkier said:


> Sorry, it clashes with Sandra's work Christmas dinner..
> 
> Not having much luck
> 
> Carl..


Never mind Carl. There'll be more cruises/meals in 2015


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Dani

Can you add us both to the list please.

Phil and Sue


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The Phantom Lord said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> Can you add us both to the list please.
> 
> Phil and Sue


Great stuff Phil&Sue 

See you soon anyway


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Can I come?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

clewb said:


> Can I come?


Yes of course you can! You're most welcome. I'm looking forward to you joining us


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks looking forward to meeting you all too.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Super [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
It'll be loads of fun.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sorry Dani, already at an Xmas party on the 13th.

Have fun. X


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Paul; you have a good time too


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Dani

I need to double check that it would be possible to either bring forward my hair wash (thought I'm not sure wheter that would be the one on the left side of my head or the one on the right side) or to postpone it before confirming.

If either scenario possible then I would be greedy and look to participate in the whole lot - and hang the consequences!

Need to change my sigstrip to include "Livin' on the edge, 24/7, 365 - yeah baby!" as that's almost nearly quite accurate :lol:

JS


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi John,

Just in case you can agree with your hairdresser to get the hairdo you fancy, rest assured that I'll make sure L'hôtel Constable will serve the usual breakfast to the intonation of a very special dawn concert


----------



## kiz (Dec 5, 2011)

As it's round the corner from my house I should be able to pop down to the legh arms to have a nosy round!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kiz said:


> As it's round the corner from my house I should be able to pop down to the legh arms to have a nosy round!


Good show and welcome to the Forum. Will you join us for the meal at the Viceroy?

Cheers,
Dani


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Do we have any idea of cost yet?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Is that for the bowling or the meal?


----------



## kiz (Dec 5, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> kiz said:
> 
> 
> > As it's round the corner from my house I should be able to pop down to the legh arms to have a nosy round!
> ...


I'll just stick my name down for the legh arms and meet you guys.

..........this is if my car is able to get me there..............


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kiz said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > kiz said:
> ...


OK 

You can always decide there and then if you fancy joining us for the rest :wink:


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Both if possible.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Two games of bowling are typically £9 per person.

With regards to the meal, that will vary depending on what you chose. Often we just throw £20 per person in for food and drink but we also have been known for each of us to add up our own individual faire. So depending on what you order, it could be £30 or as little as £10.

As "the hard core" meets basically each month, we seem to be happy with the £20/person as this averages out over time but what ever you chose to do will be right for you.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> Two games of bowling are typically £9 per person.
> 
> With regards to the meal, that will vary depending on what you chose. Often we just throw £20 per person in for food and drink but we also have been known for each of us to add up our own individual faire. So depending on what you order, it could be £30 or as little as £10.
> 
> As "the hard core" meets basically each month, we seem to be happy with the £20/person as this averages out over time but what ever you chose to do will be right for you.


OK thanks. Sounds good I can put it in the budget then.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

clewb said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Two games of bowling are typically £9 per person.
> ...


  
See you soon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

OK guys. I'll hand over to my trusted stand-in John-H until 2nd December now as I'll be prowling the German Christmas markets for a bit now


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Not too long to go now. It's been a while since I had a go


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

We remember it well!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll get back into the swing off it :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I might have a quick trial run early next week :wink: 
[that's a bowling trial]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Practice? 

I'm reminded of a verse....



> And all the world over each nation's the same
> They've simply no notion of playing the game
> They argue with umpires, they cheer when they've won
> And they practice before hand which spoils all the fun


 :wink:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

John-H said:


> I'll get back into the swing off it :wink:


For anyone who's thinking of joining us, it's worth coming if only to witness John's rather unusual but surprisingly accurate bowling technique!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> For anyone who's thinking of joining us, it's worth coming if only to witness John's rather unusual but surprisingly accurate bowling technique!


Someone listened to your hint, Peter


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Looking forward to this now. Currently on shift :-(


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

clewb said:


> Currently on shift :-(


It pays for your curry :wink: 
See you next Saturday


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> clewb said:
> 
> 
> > Currently on shift :-(
> ...


Haha true! See you then.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

clewb said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > clewb said:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> clewb said:
> 
> 
> > Currently on shift :-(
> ...


Might end up paying towards more than curry! have been speaking to shak in Bolton! watch this space might have a fully set car when I get there (nothing too extravagant but money all the same springs and bushings need doing).


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds exciting. I bet you'll have a good experience at Shak's


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just to set the scene for tomorrow's Christmas meet, we had some snow today but unfortunately it didn't stick  
So no excuse for sledging tomorrow










See you at 3:30pm at the Legh Arms tomorrow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And it's sunny and +0.5C here today


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

It's the same here.

We're just about so set off so will see you there in just over an hour.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> It's the same here.
> 
> We're just about so set off so will see you there in just over an hour.


See both of you soon


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm here and someone with a red mark 1 is to no idea where or who they are I'm sitting on a tall stool inside the main door from the car park.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you Dani for a lovely evening. Lovely meeting the gang. Well done on your bowling skills!


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks all for a great evening.

We've just got home!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank you all for joining me for some Christmas fun 
It was nice to meet you clewb and great that you came all the way from Wales. You'll have to teach me how to pronounce your name 

Well done for taking the high game Peter; we'll have to have a return match soon 
I hope you'll get many more strikes Sue. The only thing I regret is that I left my doggie bag at the Viceroy. No exotic jera chicken tomorrow 

Have a lovely Christmas all and see you in the new year


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Dani for an excellent day trundleing cars and bowls down various lanes for a fun time. The lanes were better lit than the roads this time round but all were excellent nonetheless. And a superb curry to round off the evening as usual - what more could you want?
Good to meet you clewb and chatting about Ireland. I hope you had a good drive back to Wales.
Good to see you Simon, Peter, Phil and Sue and Rainer too. 
I'm glad my air conditioning is now working again and stopping the windows streaming up.
Have a good Christmas everyone. See you all soon, maybe at the Wizard?

Condiments of the seasoning! [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

An excellent, very enjoyable afternoon/evening. Great fun driving through the picturesque snow covered penines!

Good to see everyone again and good to meet clewb.

Thank you Dani.

Have a good Christmas and we'll see you in January.

Phil and Sue


----------

